# split grip rods



## little anth (Jan 29, 2008)

i saw on another topic the split grip rods made by a member here so i gave em a try. first one came out ok the second one was a breeze and the last one had better cork and was harder to remove. i did them in a short ammount of time and i will post pics when there finished. i still need to figure out if i will paint them and epoxy them or what else can i do because i dont have an airbrush and dont really want to spraypaint them. mabee electrical tape but theres negatives about that also. any ideas???


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lookin good so far man, I was thinking of electrical tape too, but it seems like it may looks trashy after while. I was thinking of getting a rod wrap and wrapping it with that.


----------



## little anth (Jan 29, 2008)

that might not be a bad idea. thanks for the info on how to do this dude :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 29, 2008)

little anth, maybe some goof- off can clean the blank up a bit, dont really know but its some good stuff. You guys should be on "pimp my rod"


----------



## little anth (Jan 29, 2008)

ok thanks shamoo ill give it a shot :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 29, 2008)

good job man, the things not pretty but bet shell catch you some hogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little anth (Jan 29, 2008)

i tried it on older rods i dont use just incase .jkbirocz how did you shape what was left of the cork to look nice.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 29, 2008)

What's the advantace of doing this? I sort of like the cork handles on my rods


----------



## redbug (Jan 29, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> What's the advantace of doing this? I sort of like the cork handles on my rods


It takes away a tiny bit of weight and looks cool. It seems to be the new thing as far as rods go. 

Wayne


----------



## Popeye (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, as long as it looks cool.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 30, 2008)

I first roughly, yet carefully, shaped the remaining cork by slicing it with a razor blade. Then I used a small fine file and and abrasive paper to get the desired shape. 

Split grips reduce the weight only slightly....cork doesn't weigh much. In my opinion they also look nicer. Removing the foregrip also reduces the weight, but also allows you to put your finger directly on the blank, allowing for greater sensitivity. Although the weight reduction is little, if you are buying high end super light rods and teaming them with high end super light reels, you will also make it easier to balance the rod. 

I just like the looks and feel that it is more comfortable when palming a low profile baitcaster. I guess its jsut the latest trend 8)


----------



## Mattman (Jan 30, 2008)

The blank doesn't NEED any finish or anything in that split grip area. Sanding with 220 grit up to about 600 grit will get the blank nice and smooth. A coat of car wax will give it a little shine and repel water and fish slime. That's all that you would have to do.

If you want to get fancy...sand the graphite...finish with a clear urethane...mask off and spray paint color and then urethane...add some decorative thread wraps...rod finish over the thread...


----------



## Nickk (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Matt!

My build in the works is a split grip, I'll post up pics if I ever finish it.

:shock: :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Mattman. I was not sure on what finishing products to use on graphite, and if sanding the blank would damage it.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 30, 2008)

if you sand(400 grit) the split area the urethane sounds good , also at pep boys they sell clear coat in the touch up section this could be another way to go.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 30, 2008)

sand lightly, and for a finish coat over wraps you want to use Flexcoat and put in a rod turner so you don't get a lobed effect.


----------



## little anth (Jan 30, 2008)

ok ill give it a shot


----------

